# Swing bike price



## Hawthornecrazy

https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/dak/clt/6023254991.html
I didn't know these were going for this much. I'm thinking more like $400 to $500 tops


----------



## spoker

doesnt seem like much bike for 2 grand,thiers a guy in so. mn that runs a wanted ad 4 these


----------



## vincev

The originals get around $600.I know they re popped these in the 90's.


----------



## bairdco

I sold mine for $450, rebuilt with non-original parts. Sat on craigs for months til American Pickers found one on their show. 

After the show aired, I had 20 calls on it. 

Before and after:


----------



## swingbiker71

That yellow original is worth every bit of that!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bikebozo

yes sir ,


----------



## Ralphy

I have a frame only for sale, who the guy in Minnesota?


----------



## Hawthornecrazy

Ralphy said:


> I have a frame only for sale, who the guy in Minnesota?



https://minneapolis.craigslist.org/csw/bik/5984522557.html


----------



## swingbiker71

Ralphy said:


> I have a frame only for sale, who the guy in Minnesota?



Pics and price?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------

